# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  một số bàn phím chơi game tiêu biểu của razer hiện có ở VN

## lehuan_138

* The Razer Tarantula™ Gaming Keyboard is the first definitive keyboard created For Gamers, By Gamers™. A cutting-edge companion to Razer's suite of gaming peripherals, it is specially engineered to empower competitive gamers with seamless control and unparalleled flexibility.
*  * Anti-Ghosting Capability* 
With the anti-ghosting capability of the Razer Tarantula™, you can press up to an unprecedented 10 buttons at one go without the "ghosting" effect (For a conventional keyboard, signal failure occurs when three to four keys are pressed simultaneously). This means more commands can now be executed at any one time. 
 *
Onboard Profile Memory*
With a 32KB onboard memory – Powered by Razer Synapse™ – up to five onboard profiles for different games can be stored. So no matter which LAN party you go to, all you need to do is bring your Razer Tarantula™ along, and you're ready to play. 
  *
A Keytop That is Eight Times as Responsive*
The Razer Tarantula™ is the only gaming keyboard on the market with 1000Hz Ultrapolling™. This means a delay of only 1ms between the keystroke and the key's reaction, as compared to that of 125Hz / 8ms found in conventional keyboards. 
 Razer Tarantula™ Gaming Keyboard
*Giá: 116$
Bảo hành 1 năm
 Xem chi tiết*
*  Vừa có hàng*
 
*With an awesome host of features, the Razer Lycosa™ is on an unstoppable mission to destroy and dominate.*
* Execute complex combat maneuvers with swift dexterity. Launch your assaults timed to perfection. Annihilate your enemies and reign supreme on the battlefield. You now have the tactical advantage on every terrain, and your enemies’ fates are in your hands.* 
 * Keytop with non-slip rubber finish*
With its non-slip rubber finish, the Razer Lycosa offers optimum tactile comfort and makes slipping up in the heat of action a thing of the past 
 * 
Backlight Illumination with WASD cluster lighting option*
Make darkness your ally. While your enemies fiddle in the shadows, command precision and take hold of their fate with backlight illumination on the Razer Lycosa. With the right keys lit up, you can always be sure of your next move. 
 * 
Fully-programmable keys with macro capability*
Be one step ahead of the competition with fully-programmable keys with macro capability that enable instantaneous command executions.  *Razer Lycosa™*  Gaming Keyboard*
Giá: 82$
Bảo hành 1 năm
 Xem chi tiết*
*  Vừa có hàng*
 

*The World’s First Keyboard With An Integrated iPod Dock*
The * Razer* *Pro*|*Type*™ is the first professional keyboard to feature an integrated docking station for the popular iPod. It is also highly customizable and has quick access media keys for convenience. Developed by a specialized team of professionals, the *Razer* *Pro*|*Type*™ delivers a superb innovation in functionality and ergonomics to take your efficiency and productivity to greater heights.
* iPod Dock*: 
Synchronize and charge your iPod easily 
* 10 Customizable Profiles*:
Configure keyboard profiles according to your needs  
* 10 Programmable Keys*:
Switch Profiles and launch applications with a touch of a button 
* Ultra Touch-sensitive keys*: 
For enhanced and more precise key response
* On-the-Fly Profile Switching*: 
Auto swap keyboard profiles upon program detection  
* Multimedia Hub*: 
Includes line-out and 2 USB ports for convenient connection to your peripherals
* Media Hot Keys*: 
Provide one-touch access to media programs
​ 
 *Razer** Pro**|**Type**™ Keyboard White*
*Giá: 112$
Bảo hành 1 năm
 Xem chi tiết*
*  Vừa có hàng*
*bác nào cần liên hệ với em [email protected]
*

----------


## PhamQuangVinh

chữ khó đọc quá a?

----------

